# The Rabbit Room



## Bluesmaven (Feb 26, 2011)

Just took some photos of the rabbit room, Josephine and the kits are hiding.

king's side

Josephine and Kits side

Josephine and the kits cages


----------



## Halucinate (Feb 27, 2011)

there lucky to have a good slave, who gives them alot of space  (but i think his litter box can use a lil maintenance hehehe)


----------



## Bluesmaven (Feb 27, 2011)

yeah I kinda overfilled the litter box with Josephine's poop because she is not litter trained and just goes where ever the mood strikes her so I sweep it up and put it in the litter box. This morning I actually caught her in it, maybe she got the idea???


----------



## Bluesmaven (Feb 27, 2011)

there are 3 litterboxes on king's side and 4 on Josephine's side. One of kings is hidden under the desk.


----------



## Halucinate (Feb 28, 2011)

Ahh makes sense! thats good, yeah if she isnt litter trained, whenever you catch em go somewhre, just clean it out and put the box there. Also i find, putting some hay for them to eat inside, is a good way. Rabbits love to poop and eat at the same time


----------



## Bluesmaven (Mar 1, 2011)

I think she's got it. She uses one regularly out of the 4. She doesn't use the one in her cage but she's never in it except to eat, that's where her food bowls are.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 1, 2011)

Nice room, your bunnies are very spoilt.

Have you ever thought of putting a grid over the litter. I use them so it makes for a very easy clean up. Just throw the poops out. And you save on the litter too. I got mine at Walmart in the Craft section.

Susan


----------



## ChocolateBunny (Mar 1, 2011)

Very nice rabbit set up! SO spoiled!!


----------



## Bluesmaven (Mar 1, 2011)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Nice room, your bunnies are very spoilt.
> 
> Have you ever thought of putting a grid over the litter. I use them so it makes for a very easy clean up. Just throw the poops out. And you save on the litter too. I got mine at Walmart in the Craft section.
> 
> Susan


Thanks Susan yeah they are very spoilt! I have thought about that and would have loved that idea when my bunny Aretha was alive she was a serious digger. So far Josephine hasn't been. I use all the litter in my flower beds as much as I can and then I give the rest to my mom and she composts it and uses it in her gardens and lasagna beds and I give some to my aunt also. 

How wide is the grid?


----------



## Bluesmaven (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks chocolate bunny!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 2, 2011)

Gosh their are 2 sizes of grids, I'm not at home right now. I will measure them this evening. I cut them to size for each litter box, believe me with 4 bunnies I have many litter boxes. 

Now here is a Vright question.:? What the heck is a "Lasagna Bed"?:confused2::biggrin:

Susan


----------



## Bluesmaven (Mar 2, 2011)

it's a way of organic gardening. Actually you are building a raised bed layer by layer. One or 2 of the layers in my mom's lasagna bed is rabbit poop. Here's a link to more info.
http://ourgardengang.tripod.com/lasagna_gardening.htm

What are the grids made of?


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks Sherill, and that should have said "Bright" not "Vright". geez and I reread too.

They are made of plastic. Winston tends to chew them every once in a while (he's my problem child lol) nut he doesn't swallow the pieces.

Susan


----------



## Bluesmaven (Mar 2, 2011)

do you have a photo of one of you litterboxes? I would like to see the set up.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 2, 2011)

I'll put it on tonight as I am at work at the moment. I'll go check my blog as I may have one on there. It's quite big so I will check then let you know.

Also I think their is a blog on RO somewhere about litter boxes. No idea where though.

Susan


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 2, 2011)

Sherill, if you go to my blog on page 1 about half way down you will see part of the litter box with the grid on it and also on page 7 at the very end.

I will try to get a better picture of the grid this evening (before American Idol comes on):biggrin2:

Susan

Soooska's Bunny Burrow 2009 - 2011


----------



## Bluesmaven (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks Susan I'll look at the blog. I'm watching Idol too! Loved Jacob Lusk last night, he's my favorite right now.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi Sherill

Here's what the grid looks like.







Here they are cut to size.






Here's a picture of Winston in the litterbox, as you can see the poos dodn't get mixed in with the litter, very easy to clean.








Susan


----------



## Bluesmaven (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks Susan I like that!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks I just noticed I was still using the Aspen bedding back then. I like the wood stove pellets much much better.

Susan


----------



## Bluesmaven (Mar 2, 2011)

I don't think it takes as much of the pine.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 2, 2011)

No it doesn't and it is SO much cheaper and honestly I never smell urine. I do clean out the soiled litter once a day. I use to do it twice a day until my friend said I need to stop catering to the bunnies. She said I was probably the only person that literally cleanedthe litter boxes twice a day. I agree, I do however empty out the poos and always give them fresh hay. My piggies (bunnies) eat a ton of hay.

Sorry I'm blabbering. lol

Susan


----------



## Bluesmaven (Mar 2, 2011)

those 7 babies are piggies! They empty bowls faster than I can fill them! They are getting big. Will be glad when they get used to litter boxes


----------

